# 2000 O2 sensor



## karpieldisco (May 11, 2004)

Hey I am new to the Nissan forum but belong to a few other forums for my car and my wifes car. I need your help- my buddy at work has a 2000 maxima that has the 02 sendors going bad.. How hard are they to replace and where are they located.. I have done lots of work on cars and don't think it will be a prboblem for me but I would like your help. 

If anyone has the locations of the sensors I would appreciate it- and will the ecu reset it self on a nissan if you disconnect the negative terminal? Do we have to reset the ecu or will it recognize the new sensors. 

Any help would be appreciative.. Thanks again.. 

karpieldisco
Baltimore, MD

(I did a search and didn't find any additional info).


----------



## vuugti (May 12, 2004)

Looking for similar info, anyone know how to read the codes on these models?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

ok there should be 2 O2sensors one on exhaust manifold other after the cat. to find out which one take it to autozone they can read the codes and i believe reset the computer. I dont have a maxima but if you get a little socket made for O2sensors if there is room to get to the O2 it should come out pretty easy.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

My o2 sensors were replaced for free. There is a TSB out on the 2000s.


----------



## thickstout (Mar 31, 2004)

Sterling2000 said:


> My o2 sensors were replaced for free. There is a TSB out on the 2000s.


do you know the details on the TSB? I'm getting codes 138 and 139 for my o2 sensors and free sounds like a better deal than replacing them if mine are covered.


----------

